# süsswassereinlauf



## angler_lübeck (25. Dezember 2003)

hallo! so, nachdem ich die letzten monate an meiner uni in mannheim verbringen musste, jetzt endlich wieder die chance, den mefos auf die schuppen zu rücken.
vorgestern habe ich mit meiner familie an einem strand, an dessen einem ende ich dieses frühjahr schon kontakt zu drei mefos hatte, auf dem anderen ende, sehr weit von jedwedem parkplatz, einen recht großen süsswassereinlauf entdeckt (auf strandmitte ca. 80cm breit, 5 cm wassertiefe, also ganz sicher kein aufstieggewässer, geht als eine art delta, also viele sehr kleine rinnsale, in die ostsee, bin mir absolut sicher, dass da keine fische hochkommen)
frage ist nun, ob es verboten ist, sich vor diesen einlauf zu stellen??
und wenn es erlaubt ist, ob sich der lange marsch wohl lohnen würde? - ich mein wie wie stark anziehend dieses süßwasser wolh wirkt???
wollte da sonst morgen mal hin, windvorhersage sieht aber ziemlich scheisse aus (bei sturm sollen die biester ja sowieso nicht beißen?)?
mfg max


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Dezember 2003)

Laut Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern(Schleswig-Holsteinische´Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO)  sind nur ganz bestimmte Schonbezirke ausgewiesen, die sich auf Süßwassereinläufe in die Ostsee beziehen: 



> Vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember werden zu Fischschonbezirken erklärt
> 
> die Teile der Nordseeküstengewässer, die innerhalb der Häfen von Schlüttsiel und Holmersiel und des Meldorfer Hafens im Sperrwerk Speicherkoog Dithmarschen einschließlich des jeweils vorgelagerten inneren Hafenmolenbereiches liegen und
> die Teile der Ostseeküstengewässer,
> ...



Wenn es sich also nicht um eins der genannten Gebiete handelt, dann nur zu!


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Dezember 2003)

Meines Wissens sind alle so gekennzeichnet:


----------



## Mefo (25. Dezember 2003)

Süsswassereinlauf hatte ich auch schon mal,scheiß sache wenn man die Schließmuskeln nicht mehr im Griff hat:q 

Spaß bei seite Mario hat schon alles gesagt.Aber trotz der geringen tiefe von nur 5cm ist es möglich as Mefo´s aufsteigen.


----------



## angler_lübeck (25. Dezember 2003)

danke für die infos!


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Dezember 2003)

Ganz sicher steigen dort Mefos auf. Die Trutten warten im Mündungsbereich auf entsprechende Verhältnisse die es ihnen erlauben aufzusteigen. Starker auflandiger Wind und Hochwasser durch Regenfälle. Ich habe schon Mefos am Limfjord durch Rinnsale ziehen sehen (mehr plätschern) die flacher waren als die die Forelle hoch. 
Der Aufstieg ist jetzt aber vorbei und ich denke du kannst dort mal antesten, solange es kein ausgesprochenes Schongebiet ist. Viel Glück#h


----------



## Blex (26. Dezember 2003)

Moisen und weihnachtliche Grüße von mir.

Es sind nicht alle Fischschonbezirke mit Schildern versehen. Beispiel: Schwastrumer Au bei Fischleger Strand. Dort steht kein Schild. Schau einfach in der Liste von Mario nach, ob der Einlauf benannt ist. Falls nicht, gibt es meines erachtens auch kein Verbot. 
Gruß BLEX


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

so ein kleiner Süsswassereinlauf ist schon was Feines  
Ich habe heute denn auch endlich mal wieder einen entdecken können..... Freu mich aschon auf ein erstes Testfischen


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2003)

Na Vossi, da hattest du aber Druck !


----------



## angler_lübeck (28. Dezember 2003)

meiner ist größer


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

IHR FERKEL......ALLE BEIDE :q :q 
Ich hatte extra geschrieben Süsswassereinlauf.....manno


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Dezember 2003)

> Süsswassereinlauf.



hier im Board hab ich gelesen einige nehmen auch Rotwein dafür:q :q :q


----------



## Haeck (31. Dezember 2003)

hallo

ab welcher wassertemp. bevorzugen die fische eigentlich salzärmeres wasser ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2003)

prinziepell immer. Trutta Trutta ist ja biologisch eine Bachforelle. Also wirst du in  Anwesendheit von Süsswasser immer gute Chancen haben. Ab einer WT von unter 10Grad wirds allerdings langsam essentiell für die Mefos. Da wird dann schon gezielt süßeres oder wärmeres (tieferes) Wasser gesucht.


----------



## Haeck (31. Dezember 2003)

@ truttafriend

hm,...ist das kühle oberflächenwasser des meeres sind salzärmer als das tiefenwasser mit seiner größten dichte bei 4 grad ?!?

warum dann der aufenthalt im tieferen wasser ?!?

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Haeck (31. Dezember 2003)

ähm, "nicht salzärmer" !!!

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2003)

mit tieferem Wasser meine ich etwas andere Dimensionen. Normalerweise hält sich ja ein sehr großer Teil der Trutten in den ersten 80m ab Strand auf. Dieser Bereich ist eigentlich immer gleichmäßig durchmischt. Zu dem Dichteeffekt kommt es dort nicht. Das heisst das bei Temp. um 4Grad wirklich weniger Forellen in Wurfweite sind. Das heist aber auch nicht das eine Trutte 5Km von der Küste wegsteht und versucht sich in 15m Tiefe in 4Grad "warmes" Wasser zu begeben. Sie wird die für sie passende Sprungschichten aufsuchen und vorallendingen deutlich weniger Fressen.


----------



## angler_lübeck (31. Dezember 2003)

erster test heute war nullnummer, zu zweit nix. aber viele angler unterwegs, nix an ausbeute mitbekommen

@truttafriend
lohnt sich das jetzt als watangler noch (wg wassertemp = 4 C)?


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Dezember 2003)

am 25.12. ein Kontakt (D)
am 26.12. 3 Fische verloren (DK)
heute 3 Kontakte (D)

man muss "nur" wissen wo bei welchen Bedingungen.

Einfach nur zu wissen das in WH schon Mefos gefangen worden sind reicht nicht. Heute hättest du z.B. dort bei Nordwind geblankt.  Das ist beim Truttenwedeln nicht anders als beim Karpfenfischen. Mit der Zeit weiss man wo, wann und wie die Chancen am höchsten sind.


----------



## Haeck (1. Januar 2004)

@ angler lübeck

ich kann nur bestätigen was truttafriend sagt.

auch ich hatte mehrere kontakte während meiner letzten angelsessions und das mehrere tage hintereinander zur selben zeit in einem temperaturbereich v. 4 - 6 grad.

vor nicht allzu langer zeit hatte ich den platz von morgens bis abends befischt. dabei ging ich überwiegend in den morgenstd. u. dämmerungsphasen leer aus. in den frühen nachmittagsstd. von 12 - 14 jedoch ziehen die fische an dem platz, der sich später als hotspot herausstellte, vorbei und dementsprechend habe ich dann auch gefangen.

zu hause angekommen habe ich mir die fänge, wetterdaten mit den wichtigsten veränderungen/ereignissen und uhrzeit des tages notiert.

seitdem lache ich nur noch über die angler die daher kommen und behaupten, es gebe keine forellen in diesem gebiet.

mfg

haeck


----------

